# Lokale Biketreffs - Wer fährt wo - Wegweiser



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

*Der Wegweiser in die verschiedenen Threads.*


*WER* trifft sich *WANN* und *WO* für *WELCHE* Touren und *WER* fährt mit ? und *WAS* gibts dazu zu sagen ?


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

*Westerwald Touren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn -*

Jeden Samstag um 1300 h treffen sich die *BrexbachGemsen *am Schloß Sayn, Sommer wie Winter, für leichte bis mittelschwere Touren meist in den Westerwald. Abstecher in die Eifel, Hunsrück und Taunus werden gelegentlich auch unternommen. Neue Mitfahrer sind willkommen.

Mehr Infos unter: 
www.brexbachgemsen.de

Und in der IG BrexbachGemsen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=956

Der alte IBC Forum Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434801


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

*Samstags  um ayn in Sayn

und 

Mittwochs 1700 h  Fayerabendrunde
*


----------



## elmar schrauth (8. März 2009)

*MTB-Treff-Cochem*


Die RSG  Treis-Cochem trifft sich zweimal wöchentlich zum MTB fahren.
Treff Ravenéstrasse 20,bei Radsport Schrauth


samstags 14,00 uhr
mittwochs 18,15 uhr,derzeit noch mit Licht.

.
Mehr Info hier, und in Kürze auf der neuen regionalen Plattform ,folgt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=385569


P.S.:Fast täglich auch Rennradtreff.
genaue termine :[email protected]


----------



## dodo1912 (8. März 2009)

*MTB-Treff-Andernach*


MTB Treff vom Rc-Albatros Andernach mit Treffpunkt in Eich am Mennonitenfriedhof

Sonntag 10 00 und im Sommer zusätzlich Donnerstags 17 30 

Infos im Forenthreat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383652


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. April 2009)

MTB-Treff-Cochem


Die RSG Treis-Cochem trifft sich zweimal wöchentlich zum MTB fahren.
Treff Ravenéstrasse 20,bei Radsport Schrauth


samstags 14,00 uhr
Donnerstags 18,30 uhr,
.
P.S.:Fast täglich auch Rennradtreff.
genaue termine :[email protected]


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2009)

*Westerwald Touren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn *

Ab Oktober 2009: Feierabendrunde der *BrexbachGemsen*

Mittwochs 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn

ca. 35 km und 700 hm. ggf. Beleuchtung mitbringen

neue Mitfahrer willkommen!

Infos hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434801 und

Weitere Infos auch zu unseren Samstagstouren unter:


----------



## A.stromi (2. November 2010)

*Der VfB Polch ist auch wieder dabei.* Ab dem 06.11.2010,
immer Samstags um 13.30 Uhr und Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr.

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Stadion. Für jeden was dabei, Touren von 2-4 Stunden.
Jeder kann mitfahren.

Weiter Infos unter www.vfb-polch-abt-radsport.de 

Arno


----------



## JanE (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,

hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.

Bisher wurden ca. 200 Unterstützerunterschriften für ein legales Singletrailnetzwerk im Koblenzer Stadtwald im Canyon Showroom abgegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bereits unterschrieben haben.

Es ist geplant die gesammelten Unterschriften im Beisein der lokalen Presse an den Koblenzer Oberbürgermeister zu übergeben um dadurch auf unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen.

Dass man hierbei mit 1000 statt 200 Unterschriften einen besseren Eindruck macht ist denke ich jedem klar.

1000 Unterschriften stehen für ungefähr 1% der Bevölkerung von Koblenz.

Wenn man sich anschaut was mittlerweile in den Wäldern rund um die Stadt an Mountainbikern unterwegs ist sollte es doch möglich sein 1000 Unterschriften zu sammeln.

Deshalb hier nochmal der Appell an Euch alle: druckt Euch das obenstehende Formular aus - sammelt in Eurem Freundes- und Verwandtenkreis - trotzt selbst der Oma eine Unterschrift ab und gebt das ausgefüllte Formular im Canyon Showroom ab!

1.000 Unterschriften. Das ist das Ziel.

Ich hoffe dass möglichst viele von Euch dabei mithelfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen. 

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## vogste (6. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wo fahre ich:  wir haben mit 2 MTBlern einen losen MTB-Tourentreff (Lahntal-MTBikers) in Lahnstein gegründet. Solltet Ihr Interesse haben, schaut einfach hier:

http://de-de.facebook.com/groups/160402504049157/

Wir würden uns freuen Euch beim Biken begrüßen zu können. Gerne auch Einsteiger und Einsteigerinnen, da wir auch erst seit kürzerer Zeit mehr aktiv sind. Natürlich sind auch ambitionierte Fahrer(innen) willkommen, da es immer gut ist auch weiterentwickelte in der Gemeinschaft zu haben.

Vielleicht bis demnächst 

Gruß
Stephan
(vogste)


----------



## AlexanderA (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

bin am 13.7. Nachmittags und 14.7.ganzen Tag in Koblenz mit Freundin und möchte gerne hier jeweils eine Tour mit dem MTB fahren kann auch gerne anspruchsvoll sein, kenne mich null aus in Koblenz komme aus Kaiserslautern. 
Wäre super, wenn wir mit Euch mitfahren könnten. Danke schon mal hier auch meine Email Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macube (1. Juli 2012)

War jetzt schon zwei Mal dabei und es war klasse mit den Brexbach Gemsen.
Und wie ihr seht ... ich drehe durch


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2013)

*Die BrexbachGemsen *

werden ab sofort hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/brexbachgemsen.670969/page-1000


zu finden sayn....und natürlich um ayn in Sayn


----------



## Chrissinger (29. Januar 2013)

Servus,

dreht hier ab und an wer seine Runden nähe Neuwied/ Oberbieber???
Alleine fahren ist so demotivierend 
Gerne auch mal eine Feierabendrunde oder am Wochenende...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2013)

Chrissinger schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> dreht hier ab und an wer seine Runden nähe Neuwied/ Oberbieber???
> Alleine fahren ist so demotivierend
> Gerne auch mal eine Feierabendrunde oder am Wochenende...




..guckst Du hier:

http://www.brexbachgemsen.de/


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juni 2013)

*Mittwochs 1700 h Fayerabendrunde der BrexbachGemsen*

ab Schloß Sayn mit Après-Bike


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2013)

Durch die Neugestaltung des IBC Forums hat sich der Link zur BrexbachGemsen Seite verschoben, ihr findet uns jetzt hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/brexbachgemsen.670969/page-1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2014)

*Samstag 24.05.2014:*


*Samstag um ayn in Sayn !*
Alle "Übriggebliebenen", "Dahaymgebliebenen" und "Wiederaynstayger" und "interessierte Novizen" sind ayngeladen für eine kleine Samstagstour im "Mittwochsformat"....30-40km und 700-800 hm....moderates Tourtempo. Bei Interesse können wir auch parallel zum Münz-Event entlang der Strecke "kreuzen" und hier und da anfeuern....
*Treffpunkt Schloß Sayn *


----------

